# wie bekomme ich raus wem die ip-adresse gehört??



## bettysche (10 November 2006)

ich habe folgendes problem:ich habe eine rechnung bekommen von der seite check-deinen-sex.com über einen betrag von 25€,ich habe die seite allerdings beim besten willen nicht genutzt. auf der rechnung ist auch eine ip adresse angegeben allerdings ist das auch nicht die ip-adresse meines pc´s. gibt es denn eine möglichkeit herauszufinden zu wem diese ip-adresse gehört??


----------



## Captain Picard (10 November 2006)

*AW: wie bekomme ich raus wem die ip-adresse gehört??*



bettysche schrieb:


> auf der rechnung ist auch eine ip adresse angegeben allerdings ist das auch nicht die ip-adresse meines pc´s.


woher willst du die wissen? Außer den Usern   die feste IPs besitzen (die Minderheit), bekommen die meisten 
User bei jeder Neuanmeldung vom Provider eine  neue dynamisch vergebene IP.


bettysche schrieb:


> gibt es denn eine möglichkeit herauszufinden zu wem diese ip-adresse gehört??


theoretisch , wenn der genaue Zeitpunkt  bekannt wäre und der Provider per richterlicher
 Verfügung  zur Preisgabe  der Userdaten gezwungen würde. 
Damit wäre aber nur der Anschluß bekannt,  nicht aber die Person


----------



## bettysche (10 November 2006)

*AW: wie bekomme ich raus wem die ip-adresse gehört??*

nagut,das hab ich jetz auch mittlerweile schon rausgefunden,dachte ich hätte ne feste,aber dem is wohl nicht so. trotzdem bin ich mir sicher dass es nicht von meinem pc aus war,denn außer mir hat keiner zugriff auf meinen pc.


----------



## jupp11 (10 November 2006)

*AW: wie bekomme ich raus wem die ip-adresse gehört??*



bettysche schrieb:


> auf der rechnung ist auch eine ip adresse angegeben?


eine  IP-Adresse als "Beweis"  würde bei mir je nach Tageszeit ein müdes Lächeln oder lautes Gelächter hervorrufen.


----------



## bettysche (10 November 2006)

*AW: wie bekomme ich raus wem die ip-adresse gehört??*

aber was kann ich jetzt machen,ich mein wenn ich einfach garnix mach werden demnächst die mahnungen kommen


----------



## jupp11 (10 November 2006)

*AW: wie bekomme ich raus wem die ip-adresse gehört??*

Papier ist geduldig. Lies mal hier im Forum, was da an Mahnungen, letzten Mahnungen,
 allerletzten Mahnungen und allerallerletzen Mahnungen  rausgeht 

Ernstnehmen  würde es erst bei einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid. Aber selbst der würde mich 
nicht aus der Fassung bringen.
Bei Widerspruch müßte geklagt werden und das hat nach unseren Kenntnis noch keiner
  der "Dienstleister" gewagt.


----------

